# Carp on punch bait



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I threw out some punch bait in the pond next door in the attempt to catch a catfish and ended up catching this 25# Amur. I released it after one hell of a fight.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

What's punch bait ?


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

i was wondering the same thing ...


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

What I was using was called Hoss's Hawg Bait with a Looper rig. It's stink bait that you push your hook down into and it sticks. The Looper Rigs are several small loops of thread that help hold the bait on the hook


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice grasser!


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Next time you are at Spencer maybe you will catch on of those beastly grassers.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

The quality of the Spencer grassers has declined
big time!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice fish, I have gotten some of those in some farm ponds.


----------

